# Arrogant/ignorant people



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

You know...for some time now ive been seeing alot of criticism about the cruze and other chevrolet vehicles and havent said a **** thing yet.
Until now. I see countless bashing comments on here about the cruze and im sick of it. One more bad comment on a cruze that i come across, im gonna flip **** on them. Idc who you are.
This pisses me off to end. I hate people with a passion that run their mouth as much as a car engine. I bet 90% of the people on here that shoot their mouth off dont even own a cruze or gm vehicle or even test drove one and all they want to do is make **** up and cause an arguement because they think the piece of **** they drive is soo much better than what us proud chevrolet owners have. To be honest, i have been a proud chevy owner for the past 9 years, even though i came across some hard times with my cars, i got them fixed and it was like it never
happened. Chevrolets and other gm vehicles will outlast what you have by far. What do you have thats apparenly better..a toyota? ford? dodge? nissan? mazda? kia? subaru? Mercury? bmw? LMao...ur all dreaming. Those cant even compete with GM. You all kill me that think those cars are the best and better. Let me ask you..how does it feel to be bashed for what you drive? Doesnt feel too good and appealing does it? Didnt think so. I agree with what XtremeRevolutionizer said once before...this forum wasnt designed/made for people to get on here, sign up and think they can post ridiculous comments about gm and their cars they make. It was made for the cruze and/or whole gm community to talk about ideas, share pictures, post positive comments and basically get to know
other owners on here and make the best of it. This is BS and needs to stop. If you dont have anything positive and nice to say about GM or anything thats related to this forum, then get the
**** out and stay out. We dont need ignorant and selfish-arrogant people like you in our friendly forum. And i hope i can get alot of people on here on my side for this one. If you agree, please like my post and or comment.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

WOW...


Personally, I don't think any one company is better than any other...although I have owned nothing but GM vehicles for 15 years.

I do however think that some manufacturers and dealerships have varying skills when it comes to customer service, for example, Dodge Canada has to approve all warranty work done at a dealership prior to work starting, and wont pay for anything below $2K. That becomes the responsibility of the dealership...how many little issues you think they fix.

I even had a friend buy a dodge Ram. 32km on it when he parked it in his driveway...came out in the morning and there was an oil puddle under it, he brought it to the dealership and they just monitored the leak over a complete oil change interval...they determined it was losing 800ml a month..and unless it was 1L or more a month it was considered a weep...therefore not covered by warranty. 

That's the BS the local Dodge pulls here...go 70km away to get it serviced and they can't do enough to make it right.

Never had an issue with GM...but I have read tons on people who have...Don't know the real story, so cant really comment.

As far as my Ford is better than your Chevy arguments...are you new...its a classic gearhead fight. Why do you think they had Bumblebee (a new camaro) fight Barricade, (a new Mustang) in the first Transformers movie...actually Ford wouldn't even give them a Mustang for the movie when they heard what they were going to do...Barricade is actually a Saleen.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Brand loyalty is silly. 

That goes both ways OP.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ive been loyal to chevrolet for quite awhile and dont see anything wrong with it. If you like what that company is doing i dont see why its such a big deal to 
be loyal to them and keep buying their cars. Its by personal preference in my opinion, but thats just me.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Ive been loyal to chevrolet for quite awhile and dont see anything wrong with it. If you like what that company is doing i dont see why its such a big deal to
> be loyal to them and keep buying their cars. Its by personal preference in my opinion, but thats just me.


True that...never really done me wrong....except give big rebates on the cruze, and now I have a $12K car, down from 22K in 2 years....

Darn you and your rebates GM....

Just make half the Darn cars and sell them at full price...
I would likely be looking at buying something new now if my car was worth some money.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not sure if I'll keep this thread in this section, but you do make a very valid point and said something that has needed to be said by other members. It doesn't sound the same if I'm the one saying it if you know what I mean. 

If anyone goes overboard and starts trolling excessively, let me or another moderator know and we'll deal with it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

At the same time, we need to be honest about our cars. Otherwise, we won't be helpful to anybody when a problem arises. And, praise them when they get things right! 

I did a 180 mile round trip today, and averaged 48 mpg for that trip. 46 mpg up, 51 mpg back down. That was with many hills, some stops/starts, and a WOT 4th gear pass. On snow tires, and on winter gas. The whole time the car was quiet and comfortable to spend time in. I can't think of another non-hybrid compact car in the States that will get anywhere near that fuel economy in those driving conditions.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I drove Pontiacs from 1985 to 2010. My son drove my Pontiac Montana for the final two years I owned it. In that time I have had my share of problems and have discovered that not all dealerships are made the same. Some are really, really good; some really really bad; but most are average. Getting a really good dealership is critical in your ownership experience. My wife owned a Dodge and now owns a Toyota. I also owned a Mitsubishi for two years. It just doesn't matter - the dealership makes or breaks the ownership experience regardless of manufacturer. I have changed dealerships whenever I felt the dealership I was using wasn't competent to diagnose problems from the vehicle owner's complaint. Repeated visits for the same problem is a sure sign you need to change dealerships.

Forums such as CruzeTalk tend to attract people with car problems. People who are happy with their cars won't go online looking for a car forum unless they are already somewhat of a car nut. As a result we do see a lot of whining and complaining about the Cruze. Unfortunately we also have to deal with trolls who want nothing more than to bash the Cruze and/or GM. Since I started visiting CruzeTalk last January (I didn't join immediately) I have seen a few members go from constructive members here to being trolls. This is almost always a result of a minor problem and rarely the result of a major problem with their Cruze combined with an incompetent dealership. The common thread with all these disillusioned members has been a crappy dealership that didn't know their way around a car and most likely wouldn't call GM for help. The fact that we have to recommend owners contact GM directly and that Stacy has to request members send her information so she can open GM level incidents is proof that there are a lot of incompetent dealerships.

I have spent some time lurking on other car forums and they have the same issues with negativity and trolls, so this isn't a CruzeTalk (GM/Chevy/Cruze) issue only.

- Mike.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I liked my Cruze enough that even though there was nothing wrong with my 2012 Cruze LTZ RS I traded her in on a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS My wife likes my Cruze enough that she ordered herself a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS that currently on transport to our dealer.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I liked my Cruze enough that even though there was nothing wrong with my 2012 Cruze LTZ RS I traded her in on a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS My wife likes my Cruze enough that she ordered herself a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS that currently on transport to our dealer.


What did you get different with the 2013 beside MyLink?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> What did you get different with the 2013 beside MyLink?


Enhanced safety package and built in nav. Wanted safety package because of my kids.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved to "Site News and Feedback". This is definitely feedback on how people use and abuse CT.

- Mike.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jordy927 said:


> True that...never really done me wrong....except give big rebates on the cruze, and now I have a $12K car, down from 22K in 2 years....
> 
> Darn you and your rebates GM....
> 
> ...



They must be giving these rebates on fleet sales and to used car dealerships because it doesnt seem like there's much in terms of significant rebates on the cruze when buying it off the lot or having it special ordered from factory. 

I remember a few months back when other members were praising Chevy for not offering a bunch of rebates that would hurt the resale value of the cruze. I guess chevy got desperate. I certainly have so reservations about buying a car that will lose half its value in two years!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jordy927 said:


> True that...never really done me wrong....except give big rebates on the cruze, and now I have a $12K car, down from 22K in 2 years....
> 
> Darn you and your rebates GM....
> 
> ...


I recommend all the 2012 owners look into what there cars are worth, Mines also only worth about $12,000. Looking closer though it seems the 2011 & 2012 are worth about the same.

In a year or two the car should not loose that much more value & I should catch up with what I owe vs the cars value. This is typical for GM, is that not normal for every new car?


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Chevrolets and other gm vehicles will outlast what you have by far. What do you have thats apparenly better..a toyota? ford? dodge? nissan? mazda? kia? subaru? Mercury? bmw? LMao...ur all dreaming. Those cant even compete with GM. You all kill me that think those cars are the best and better. Let me ask you..how does it feel to be bashed for what you drive? Doesnt feel too good and appealing does it? Didnt think so. I agree with what XtremeRevolutionizer said once before...this forum wasnt designed/made for people to get on here, sign up and think they can post ridiculous comments about gm and their cars they make. It was made for the cruze and/or whole gm community to talk about ideas, share pictures, post positive comments and basically get to know
> other owners on here and make the best of it. This is BS and needs to stop. If you dont have anything positive and nice to say about GM or anything thats related to this forum, then get the
> **** out and stay out. We dont need ignorant and selfish-arrogant people like you in our friendly forum. And i hope i can get alot of people on here on my side for this one. If you agree, please like my post and or comment.


Negative comments are expected on the board. To me, this car has the worst transmission drivability based that I have ever owned. And do I like the bashing? no of course not, My opinion Is that Toyota even with all the concerns Is a better company and toyota has put there hand into GM many times over the years each company assisting one another. My wife who will only drive toyota and works for gm; of course Loves toyota. We have a preference and I love all cars from Tata motors to korean motors to gm. 

I don't see that as a bash to Chevy, Just a non offensive opinion in my eyes.

EDIT: I will say that out of any vehicle traded in for a toyota, chevy rarely is. majority of customers are very loyal to the brand. So gm has to be doing something right.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> If you dont have anything positive and nice to say about GM or anything thats related to this forum, then get the
> **** out and stay out. We dont need ignorant and selfish-arrogant people like you in our friendly forum. And i hope i can get alot of people on here on my side for this one. If you agree, please like my post and or comment.



Drove more GM cars than anything else & my father built GM cars for 30+ years. With that said I welcome all the GM bashers, if GM did not want all the complaining about this car they would fix all the little issues & teach there dealers to have something more to say than "can not duplicate". People including myself get pretty annoyed to waste there time taking there car in to never get issues fixed. 

Antifreeze smell, notchy steering at hwy speeds, bad water pumps are just a few issues they really need to fix. I suspect there issues have more to do with current car resale values than most would admit. GM doesn't care about that though, they sell all there cars for full price & more money every year.

How can a car company keep making crap & stay in business? Just as with the job market there is thousands of customers graduating every year, or if you rather a sucker born every minute.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Ive been loyal to chevrolet for quite awhile and dont see anything wrong with it. If you like what that company is doing i dont see why its such a big deal to
> be loyal to them and keep buying their cars. Its by personal preference in my opinion, but that's just me.


Your lucky you obviously never had the pleasure of owning a GM Lemon. I am not brandist myself and have owned vehicles from the big 3 + VW's and my GM's were no better or worse than my fords and Dodges, The VW's were good until the mileage got up there then they were expensive for parts and repairs. I say buy what makes you happy and don't be afraid to venture outside your bubble. In the world we live in today with consumer expectations and demands I think all automakers that want to make it will make good decent vehicles and its just a matter of personal preference.


----------



## dby2011 (May 14, 2011)

I used to think the same as the OP, but I don't know anymore. As someone who has been huffing coolant for the last 9 months my atttitude has changed. Even after numerous attempts reparing the problem GM is still telling me my car is unusual. It also doesn't help when all my Toyota, Honda and Nissan coworkers keep seeing me pull into work with rental cars while my Cruze has been in the shop numerous times. They having been laughing their butts off at me. Try to convice those guys to buy a GM.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I recommend all the 2012 owners look into what there cars are worth, Mines also only worth about $12,000. Looking closer though it seems the 2011 & 2012 are worth about the same.
> 
> In a year or two the car should not loose that much more value & I should catch up with what I owe vs the cars value. This is typical for GM, is that not normal for every new car?


Why bother. I don't purchase a car to trade it later. You *always *lose money on a car. If you're going to trade it every couple of years then lease.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> Why bother. I don't purchase a car to trade it later. You *always *lose money on a car. If you're going to trade it every couple of years then lease.


I expect to get some value out of a car when I trade it & would at least expect it to hold half its value in the first year. Geez. Leasing cost as much as owning if you didn't know.... you have to put thousands down which covers most of the first years payments(or the difference between a lease/owning monthly payment). That's not mentioning the limited mileage & the fact the car has to be in 100% condition when you bring it back or you will be paying even more.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

dby2011 said:


> I used to think the same as the OP, but I don't know anymore. As someone who has been huffing coolant for the last 9 months my atttitude has changed. Even after numerous attempts reparing the problem GM is still telling me my car is unusual. It also doesn't help when all my Toyota, Honda and Nissan coworkers keep seeing me pull into work with rental cars while my Cruze has been in the shop numerous times. They having been laughing their butts off at me. Try to convice those guys to buy a GM.


This. Some are trolls, many have legitimate issues. 

Personally:

Coolant smell/consumption
Weak clutch (which i believe is done as a safety measure to prevent breaking anything else...then again i don't like most stock clutches)
4th gear shifter vibration that i've gotten used to
Oil leak (hopefully fixed, we'll see)

Every car is going to have this or that, but after huffing coolant for the last 4K miles, getting no help from the dealer as expected, getting under the car myself and finding a substantial oil leak, i can't say i'm off to a good start for reliability. I'm sure within 3-4 years i'll be doing a clutch or a Verano 2.0T swap.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I expect to get some value out of a car when I trade it & would at least expect it to hold half its value in the first year. Geez. Leasing cost as much as owning if you didn't know.... you have to put thousands down which covers most of the first years payments(or the difference between a lease/owning monthly payment). That's not mentioning the limited mileage & the fact the car has to be in 100% condition when you bring it back or you will be paying even more.


I'm fully aware of the crap deal that leasing really is. I computed the simple interest rate on a lease one time and it made most credit cards look good. When I purchase a car I'm expecting to keep it for 10 or more years and put 180 - 200 thousand miles on it during that time. I actually had to wheel and deal with one dealership to at least get them to pay for hauling a car away. My rule of thumb is that I keep a car until either a major uncovered repair (transmission, engine block, etc.) needs to be done or the little repairs start pushing into the monthly price of having a new car payment.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I keep them until they start pissing me off by breaking all the time. When I have to waste time and money fixing things way too frequently, it's time to move on. 

For a new car, this Cruze is less reliable than my 14-year-old car was with more stupid idiotic issues. Nonetheless, I'm hoping it stops soon, because I love the car and would like to keep it 10 years. 

In case I do decide to dump it in another year or two, a decent resale value would be nice. Owned a Honda once, and sold it for more than I bought it for with 206,000 miles on it.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe I'm lucky. My 2011 Cruze was totalled last April. 14,000 miles on the car, Blue Book payout was MORE money than I paid. (and more than I bought the 2012 new one for,go figure!)

In the meantime the price of the base ECO went up and rebates went down as well. 

I agree, never buy a new car hoping to have it keep value. Better to buy a 4 year old car if you want some reliability and do best on future value.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jordy927 said:


> True that...never really done me wrong....except give big rebates on the cruze, and now I have a $12K car, down from 22K in 2 years....
> 
> Darn you and your rebates GM....
> 
> ...


Does anyone know what he saying about big rebates on the Cruze?


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

My Cruze was worth $14,500 after the first year, with an MSRP of $24,850. Go figure... I'll think about getting rid of it in maybe another 150,000 miles ^_^


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

ErikBEggs said:


> My Cruze was worth $14,500 after the first year, with an MSRP of $24,850. Go figure... I'll think about getting rid of it in maybe another 150,000 miles ^_^


I got 20k when I traded in my 2012 Cruze LTZ RS for a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GM is a company that needs to be prodded to repair issues they don't consider important because it isn't leaving drivers stranded (like the antifreeze issue). Multiple TSBs that don't have a definitive repair cause more problems for GM with customers than a random recall that actually fixes the issue.
I want GM to succeed and they need people to state what they are doing wrong in order for them to fix issues properly and retain loyal customers and attract new customers. I have over 3 grand in GM Card points waiting to be used but I held out because I wanted to wait for an engine upgrade. I am also waiting until they properly fix all the current reliability issues with the car. 
You will find some people here who don't own a Cruze yet, probably many current Cobalt owners like myself, because this car is basically the new Cobalt. 
I know that because of complaints on yourcobalt.com GM finally stepped up in some cases to finally fix known issues that most likely would have been ignored without all the complaining. Unfortunately having gone through so many issues there is a fear of buying another one so that's why many people come here to find out about reliability problems that aren't being recitifed. GM still hasn't properly taken care of front end and steering issues on my car so reading about the sticking steering at higher speeds obviously concerns me and other Cobalt owners (and Malibu owners as well with the same issues). 
As the owner of a car that routinely gets panned I find myself sticking up for it in other places but joining the chorus of boos inside the Cobalt forums. We know from experience that GM needs to hear about these things-repeatedly and loudly. It's mainly a shout out to GM, not meant to offend a current Cruze owner without issues.


----------



## Scottybones (Jan 2, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I recommend all the 2012 owners look into what there cars are worth, Mines also only worth about $12,000. Looking closer though it seems the 2011 & 2012 are worth about the same.
> 
> In a year or two the car should not loose that much more value & I should catch up with what I owe vs the cars value. This is typical for GM, is that not normal for every new car?



I hope I don't get blasted for saying this, but a lot of the reason that people bash american cars is their resale value. The saying that the best new cars make the best used cars isn't just a saying. Long term reliability has a lot to play in this. Sorry to say it, but Japanese cars, expecially Lexus has the market. 
That being said, I love my Cruze and it definitely was the best bang for the buck. I will say that I made sure to get a certified car and I extended the bumper to bumper out too.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Scottybones said:


> I hope I don't get blasted for saying this, but a lot of the reason that people bash american cars is their resale value. The saying that the best new cars make the best used cars isn't just a saying. Long term reliability has a lot to play in this. Sorry to say it, but Japanese cars, expecially Lexus has the market.
> That being said, I love my Cruze and it definitely was the best bang for the buck. I will say that I made sure to get a certified car and I extended the bumper to bumper out too.


GM took several steps to improve the resale value of the Cruze. That said, comparing it to a Lexus is hardly a valid comparison, and given the pure junk that some Japanese car companies are putting out now compared to their American counterparts, you're likely to see resale values drop. Honda and Toyota in particular stopped producing truly great cars in the compact segment over 5 years ago. They are now mere appliances that are starting to show problems of their own, which is guaranteed to drive down resale values.


----------



## Scottybones (Jan 2, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> I got 20k when I traded in my 2012 Cruze LTZ RS for a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS.


Amazing what they will do if you're buying brand new.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

steve333 said:


> GM is a company that needs to be prodded to repair issues they don't consider important because it isn't leaving drivers stranded (like the antifreeze issue). Multiple TSBs that don't have a definitive repair cause more problems for GM with customers than a random recall that actually fixes the issue.


That's not exclusive to GM. All large companies, everywhere, have this attitude.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

coinneach said:


> That's not exclusive to GM. All large companies, everywhere, have this attitude.


Hard to say for sure, but GM has this rep. 
They need a real quality control czar who will improve communications with dealers to find out if an issue has occurred in multiple cars, then GM needs to get their engineers on the problem and find a permanent solution, then use the improved communications to make sure both the dealer's Manager and Service Manager know that there is a definitive fix. 
The multiple return trips to the dealer is the biggest gripe most of us have when an issue crops up. If it's fixed the first or second trip to the dealer than it becomes largely forgotten by the owner.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Hard to say for sure, but GM has this rep.
> They need a real quality control czar who will improve communications with dealers to find out if an issue has occurred in multiple cars, then GM needs to get their engineers on the problem and find a permanent solution, then use the improved communications to make sure both the dealer's Manager and Service Manager know that there is a definitive fix.
> The multiple return trips to the dealer is the biggest gripe most of us have when an issue crops up. If it's fixed the first or second trip to the dealer than it becomes largely forgotten by the owner.


Keep in mind, the multiple returns to a dealer is partially the dealer's fault. You will find many members here who love their Cruzes partially due to the fact that they have a great dealership to work with. Mine has been one of those dealerships. There's far too much competition in my area for them to screw up.

I do agree with you though. A czar that works directly with dealerships on the most recent issues would be of great use. Heck, I'd even do it for GM, but GM has yet to contact me regarding employment.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pssssht, the Cruze sucks! Ferarris and Zondas are way better cars :1poke:


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Hoon said:


> I'm sure within 3-4 years i'll be doing a clutch or a Verano 2.0T swap.


 Do it up Hoon :signs013::th_dblthumb2:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Keep in mind, the multiple returns to a dealer is partially the dealer's fault. You will find many members here who love their Cruzes partially due to the fact that they have a great dealership to work with. Mine has been one of those dealerships. There's far too much competition in my area for them to screw up.
> 
> I do agree with you though. A czar that works directly with dealerships on the most recent issues would be of great use. Heck, I'd even do it for GM, but GM has yet to contact me regarding employment.


I'll give you $40 to take my car to them and make them deal with my coolant issue 

You could make a job out of doing that!


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Does anyone know what he saying about big rebates on the Cruze?


There was a $7500 factory to dealer incentive to clear all remaining 2011's in 2012, than 9000 bucks recently to clear the 2012's 

There is currently a $3000 incentive on the remaining 2 or 3 left on our local lot.

Don't know if it was that bad for you guys south of the border.

I look through the car lots at the dealership and around at the scammers to see the going price too...There's many cars just like mine selling for 13,888 on a lot. That seems to be the price for a 2011 Cruze with typical mileage...15888 for low mileage cars.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jordy927 said:


> There was a $7500 factory to dealer incentive to clear all remaining 2011's in 2012, than 9000 bucks recently to clear the 2012's
> 
> There is currently a $3000 incentive on the remaining 2 or 3 left on our local lot.
> 
> ...


I have yet to see rebates of that size on anything from GM other than their gas hogging overpriced SUVs and Pickups. Sounds like GM Canada is dropping your resale value by excessive incentives. GM USA has refused to do this to the Cruze.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

2011 Cruze 1Lt with 48,000kms for $12,900


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Sounds like we get Cobalt style resale values, good thing I plan on keeping this car long term


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Give it til gas prices go up again. Reliable, small, fuel-efficient cars will balance out at a premium in a few years.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Give it til gas prices go up again. Reliable, small, fuel-efficient cars will balance out at a premium in a few years.


Probably right...but if we bought into more diesel vehicles like the Europeans do, we'd be even further ahead.

I am pretty stoked about seeing the Cruze ECO-D...If it can be had at a decent price so it can draw some of the hordes of VW fans over, GM may have something.


In the end, if gas were 20 bucks a gallon, I'd still drive my V8 Truck, and a muscle car. But like now, the compact will always be the running around vehicle...the others are for specific purposes...hauling...and hauling Ass


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cronyjabrony said:


> Sounds like we get Cobalt style resale values, good thing I plan on keeping this car long term


Believe me, the Cruze will have far better resale value than the Cobalt did at the same mileage and age.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Go to KBB.com and they have it there where you can see the 5 year cost to own and projected resale value numbers of the cruze. Doesn't look too good compared to a few others in the segment. Not trying to bash here, because obviously I plan on buying this car and have been obsessing over it now for more than a year, lol!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks smells Im not going to taste it


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Go to KBB.com and they have it there where you can see the 5 year cost to own and projected resale value numbers of the cruze. Doesn't look too good compared to a few others in the segment. Not trying to bash here, because obviously I plan on buying this car and have been obsessing over it now for more than a year, lol!


The resale will go up when gas goes up to $4+ again. 

I bought a 1988 Accord in 2004 with 150,000 miles on it for $800. Gas was $1.25/gallon. Sold it in 2008 at 206,000 miles for $1300 when gas was $3/gallon. Demand for fuel-efficient used cars skyrocketed. 

Of course that doesn't count the $4500 I wasted keeping that piece of crap on the road, but that's another story entirely.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Go to KBB.com and they have it there where you can see the 5 year cost to own and projected resale value numbers of the cruze. Doesn't look too good compared to a few others in the segment. Not trying to bash here, because obviously I plan on buying this car and have been obsessing over it now for more than a year, lol!


Thing is, if you buy a model from the previous year your going to be laughing...
The dealer here has a 2012 LTZ with every option you can tick on the Cruze...MSRP is 30K....3500 rebate right now on that car...however, if its still on the lot next month, they're taking 7k+ off the price and giving 84mts 0%

A good friend of mine is one of the finance guys at the dealership...I get a little inside info on the upcoming deals for new cars.

When you do the math on that, it looks pretty good.
300 a month...+7k in savings. And you still get your 5 year 100K warranty. Hard for the depreciation gremlins to catch that.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Is that deal for just your friends lot or ltz's in general? Would give up the manual transmission if I got a deal like that.


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mick said:


> Is that deal for just your friends lot or ltz's in general? Would give up the manual transmission if I got a deal like that.


Not sure....Its here in Canada, and because the car has been on the lot for a while. 

But it may be the new deal to clear the last of the 12's off the lot. 

Apparently no one likes the white Cruze with black leather interior...:question: I have no idea what the deal is with this car...likely cause it has a few extra options that no one was willing to pay extra for. Paying 1LT money for an LTZ is a pretty darn good deal though...and 0% for 84 mts is ridiculous. My gas bill is more than this cars payment...LOL If it saved me just a little on gas it would be worth trading our car on...just for the extra options.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jordy927 said:


> Not sure....Its here in Canada, and because the car has been on the lot for a while.
> 
> But it may be the new deal to clear the last of the 12's off the lot.
> 
> Apparently no one likes the white Cruze with black leather interior...:question: I have no idea what the deal is with this car...likely cause it has a few extra options that no one was willing to pay extra for. Paying 1LT money for an LTZ is a pretty darn good deal though...and 0% for 84 mts is ridiculous. My gas bill is more than this cars payment...LOL If it saved me just a little on gas it would be worth trading our car on...just for the extra options.


What options are you saying know one wants? Does your dealership have any 2013 Cruze LTZ?


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> What options are you saying know one wants? Does your dealership have any 2013 Cruze LTZ?


No idea what options would stop people from buying...I know I wouldn't want NAV...that would make me bypass one LTZ for another...But I would assume others would like it...This place has a lot of older people though...Maybe grandpa doesn't want the RS package....or its white people have a retarded notion that its hard to keep clean.

Really hard to say man.

They don't have any LTZ 2013, but they're showing 7 2013 cruze. 4 LTs 2 Eco and 1 LS Only 3 2012 left. They don't have a huge lot, probably 300 vehicles total. So moving 3 cars for a few extra bucks off means being able to order 3 more that may be quicker to move.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Do the 2013 Cruzes have big rebates too? Or just the remaining 2012's?


----------



## Jordy927 (Jan 4, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Do the 2013 Cruzes have big rebates too? Or just the remaining 2012's?


Nothing on the 13s yet...and standard finance rates, 1.9 or 2.9...what ever it is normally. Our rebates start in the summer...employee pricing or what ever it is.
First thing they do is a 0% for 60 or 72 months...after that the rebates and 0% for 48mts...than it starts to go wonky.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm going to throw my 2 cents in here and just say this. I previously owned a 04 Aveo and was constantly on Aveoforums.com listening to people come on the forums and bash that little car all to ****. I bought mine brand new in July of 2004 and when I got rid of it in November of 2011 with 175000 miles on it I gave it to my wifes cousin. She is still driving that car with over 200K on the odometer now. I know this because I see her at family functions and lo and behold there sits my old little car that I loved so dearly. All I ever did to that car in its life was the oil changes that it required, tires, brakes and belts when needed, and one left side lower control arm due to worn bushings. Now you may ask if I loved that car that much why did I give it to her? Because she is a single mother with 3 children on one income and really needed a car. I mean I did give it to her. She paid me and my wife not one penny for that car. I never asked her for any money. As far as I figured the car didnt owe me anything. I was going to buy the new Sonic sedan when it came out being all Aveo gung-ho and all, but when I saw the Cruze in Blue Topaz Metallic I was sold instantly. Anyway my wife has a Sonic hatchback so I sort of got both. I used to be called the posterchild for the Aveo on Aveoforums.com. Anyway, my point being is this. I feel that you get out of your car what you put into it. Give it what it needs, a little praise also now and then, and ignore all the little inconsistencies that it may have from the factory. Not everything in life is quirk free. So gentlemen, and ladies, stop being ocd about whatever particular quirks your cars may possess and jsut drive them and enjoy the fact that you chose them in the first place. They didnt choose you! Forums for some people can be a bad thing too. Some people read others posting about their problems and all of a sudden OMG! Does my car have that too? I better run to the dealership! Nuff said!


----------



## mikep88 (Nov 12, 2012)

Very well said NYCruze2012, I had a very similar situation with my prior vehicle, GMC Sierra. I was DDing for a group of friends, and one of the guys who also owned a Sierra, asked if I had a shake or shuttering while driving at a constant speed on level ground? He'd brought it to the dealer 2 times and they could not "fix" it and he was going to trade in the piece of sh!t for an F-150. I mentioned no problem with mine, but he pointed out on mine the exact same thing, which I showed him was just the displacement on demand kicking in and I started to laugh!!! And even though I have the coolant smell, and have posted in the thread for it, I and others there seem to be trying to share info and come up with a possible reason/solution, I can see where some will take that as bashing, not the case but oh well...


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Not sure if I'll keep this thread in this section, but you do make a very valid point and said something that has needed to be said by other members. It doesn't sound the same if I'm the one saying it if you know what I mean.
> 
> If anyone goes overboard and starts trolling excessively, let me or another moderator know and we'll deal with it.


Will do...I seen that no one else had said anything besides you and i just had to speak up. I speak my mind when neccessary and this was one of those times. I realize these cars arent going to be "perfect" and neither is all the cars in this world from other brands...but the reality is people need to realize that cars will have their own issues. Im not saying GM hasnt had any issues with their cars, but from my experience, they havent had nearly as many problems as what ford and dodge have/had. So i think the people on here that run their mouths about gm need to take another look before making a rude comment on here that offends other owners. It even offended me when i saw all this crap. The bull crap talk needs to end. This is suppose to be a friendly community forum for others to interact with one another and give good positive feedback about the gm vehicles they drive. Thats my opinion on that. Like i said before, if you dont like it then stay the **** out of the forum and dont post anything that could piss someone off. Thanks


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

That's not what the forum is for, otherwise there wouldn't be places about service issues and tech bulletins. It's a forum to talk about the Cruze, good and bad. If there are issues this is the perfect place to find out about them and to air grievances.
No car forum is only about giving good positive feedback for a car. I learned a heck of a lot from yourcobalt.com and believe me it wasn't a lovefest, which is a good thing.


----------



## dfwtxpatrick (Apr 22, 2012)

A little about me.

I have had literally over 100 cars in my name and at least another 100 I bought, fixed, drove and traded or sold over the years. I'm 49. In all that time, only bought 3 BRAND NEW cars. 

I've also had just about every brand out there. Yes, from Audi - Yugo! It's much easier to tell you what I haven't had.

I have had lemons and I've had some truly remarkable cars that didn't cost much.

I even liked the 1988 Yugo I bought used for $1300 in 1988! 

We actually got our 2012 2LT used! It had 1400 miles on it.

Build date was 1/12 and sold to 1st owner 2/12. We bought it 4/12.

We were looking at the new Cruzes and I happen to see this one over in the used lot. I asked about it, but the salesman tried to keep me on the new ones.

I walked over to it and they had a sign on it for $18,999 fully loaded with Leather, but didn't have Nav or sunroof. An exact same new car was $22,000-$23,000.

I did a quick carfax and found out it had been hail damaged, so I looked it over real good and found several places that didn't get fixed.

The owner traded in the car w/o getting it fixed. He got his insurance check ($2300.00) and turned around and traded it in as it was and used the insurance check to get a new LTZ Cruze. 

I know all this because I checked and got his name off the title before it was transferred to us. He told me that was the only reason he traded it in. Said he took a hit since it was new.

The dealership fixed the dents (not dings!) and put it up in their Used car lot.

I used that info, plus the obvious unfixed places and negotiated the price down to $17,500

Drove it off the lot in less than 1 hour.

Love the car, very pleased with it and even with the antifreeze issue, would not give it up.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Family0 said:


> Maybe I'm lucky. My 2011 Cruze was totalled last April. 14,000 miles on the car, Blue Book payout was MORE money than I paid. (and more than I bought the 2012 new one for,go figure!)
> 
> In the meantime the price of the base ECO went up and rebates went down as well.
> 
> I agree, never buy a new car hoping to have it keep value. Better to buy a 4 year old car if you want some reliability and do best on future value.


What was your cruze totaled out to? What did ur insurance company give you for it? If you dont mind me asking.


----------

